# THIS SUCKS!!!!!!



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

for as long as this nonsense keeps happening how can any fisherperson ever have any respect for the rule makers/greens/marinepark management [email protected]


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Pros at Noosa North Shore


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

leftieant said:


> And...
> 
> How about some context here?


this sucks too










no context, no contest


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Nativeman said:


> Pros at Noosa North Shore


Is there a story to link to Sel?


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

anselmo said:


> Nativeman said:
> 
> 
> > Pros at Noosa North Shore
> ...


sorry no story to link to, i just put this pic up because it really pisses me off to see so many fish wiped out at once. i wont catch that many jewys in a lifetime. and it bothers me that pros take as much as they like


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

feelfree09 said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Nativeman said:
> ...


where did you get the pic?


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

leftieant said:


> It's an emotive photo - but unless you have fact and context behind the photo, it is worth nothing.
> 
> What do you know about the pro - their quotas - the health of the fishery - etc etc etc.
> 
> Either do some homework and post some facts, or let the thread die a natural death.


delete the thread then, i apologise for getting hot and bothered that a pro or many pro's are doing this sort of thing on a daily basis. fair enough a bloke has to make a living but surely there is a way for all parties to be happy/happier.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

feelfree09 said:


> leftieant said:
> 
> 
> > It's an emotive photo - but unless you have fact and context behind the photo, it is worth nothing.
> ...


you must have got the pic somewhere though


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

eric said:


> Mods gotta eat fish too.


Becks can help you there ...


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

where did you get the pic?

a bloke from noosa sent it to me via facebook.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

feelfree09 said:


> where did you get the pic?
> 
> a bloke from noosa sent it to me via facebook.


ah
Has it hit the mainstream media?
I know fishing worlds website has run stories before on permit netting in noosa

Noosa netting has also been discussed here before (AKFF is ahead of the pack yet again). See:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=41300&hilit=noosa+netting
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=16848&p=181582&hilit=noosa+netting#p181582


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

Has it hit the mainstream media?

no idea mate, to be honest i have no idea if hes a legit fisho or not. just annoys me to see fish like that get pulled out and there is no means to replace them. natural recruitment isnt enough i would think


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

leftieant said:


> It's an emotive photo - but unless you have fact and context behind the photo, it is worth nothing.
> 
> What do you know about the pro - their quotas - the health of the fishery - etc etc etc.
> 
> Either do some homework and post some facts, or let the thread die a natural death.


Someone with some sense :?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

occy said:


> Except to say that's a Dyson not a Hoover old mate.


X2, and they REALLY suck!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Look guys,give the bloke a go. He's just a common aussie.

FAIR SUCK OF THE SAV!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

koich said:


> Look guys,give the bloke a go. He's just a common aussie.
> 
> FAIR SUCK OF THE SAV!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

AWESOME CONTRIBUTION, CONGRATS DUDE!LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

koich said:


> AWESOME CONTRIBUTION, CONGRATS DUDE!LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


woh!
Been on the coffee today?


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

All these things suck pretty hard, but nothing compares to Beryl, my first love. Her nickname was 'Hoover'. She's married now to my other mate, Richard. I've never seen a happier couple.


----------



## seawind (Mar 29, 2007)

Finally a contribution to this thread that makes it all worthwhile, thanks actionsurf.


----------

